# Jerky-ification Strategy



## preponomics (Nov 18, 2012)

Let me say that I love God, my family, and my work, then somewhere next in line would be beef jerky 

I have been making my own jerky now for about 5 years. I make it in the winter with a dehydrator and in the summer outside.

Just read a great post where, Davarm demonstrated a cure he uses for beef. Its a great post - http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/smoking-curing-meats-15219/

I am wondering if anyone has tried to use a similar cure (striking through the meat first with the cure) "before" creating jerky and if that would create longer shelf life for the jerky. Sealed or left out.

Just by vacuum sealing my regular jerky I am already 4 years successful and based on how it looks I think it could easily go another 4. Just curious how long I can make it last and if curing the meat first would produce longer shelf life.

here is a shot of some jerky I made a couple of years ago, so you can see how I am packaging it so far.

thoughts?


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

I am one lucky Texan!!!!
Ol Dave is coming down to my place for an after Thanksgiving Thanksgiving.

He's bringing some of that sugar cured beef!!!!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Moby76065 said:


> I am one lucky Texan!!!!
> Ol Dave is coming down to my place for an after Thanksgiving Thanksgiving.
> 
> He's bringing some of that sugar cured beef!!!!


You may want to wait until after you eat it to tell us all how luck you are:eyebulge:

Just kidding, I may go broke making that stuff, its pretty good and I plan to put a lot of it in the stores.



preponomics said:


> I am wondering if anyone has tried to use a similar cure (striking through the meat first with the cure) "before" creating jerky and if that would create longer shelf life for the jerky. Sealed or left out.


I'm going to give it a try(cured jerky) soon, have too much other foods in line for the dehydrator to get it done right away. The Thanksgiving/Christmas time of the year is when I usually do sweet potatoes, cranberries, celery..... and other things that are cheaper or go on sale during the holiday season. The beef roasts don't take away from that so can get it done at the same time.


----------



## preponomics (Nov 18, 2012)

Davarm said:


> I'm going to give it a try(cured jerky) soon, have too much other foods in line for the dehydrator to get it done right away. The Thanksgiving/Christmas time of the year is when I usually do sweet potatoes, cranberries, celery..... and other things that are cheaper or go on sale during the holiday season. The beef roasts don't take away from that so can get it done at the same time.


Davarm would love to see pics of your result when that time comes, if you have time.

thanks!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

preponomics said:


> Davarm would love to see pics of your result when that time comes, if you have time.
> 
> thanks!


Done deal, when I get a "RoundTuit".


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

How in the world do you make beef jerky last 4 years!? I can't even get it packaged with everyone eating it right out of the tray, let alone have any left to put away.  Perhaps you have some kind of 100 tray dehydrator or make it when the house is empty.


----------



## preponomics (Nov 18, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> How in the world do you make beef jerky last 4 years!? I can't even get it packaged with everyone eating it right out of the tray, let alone have any left to put away.  Perhaps you have some kind of 100 tray dehydrator or make it when the house is empty.


Your very perceptive - it is literally a covert operation, or I have to dedicate for a week, only to be productive the last half of the week. I would estimate that half, at a minimum gets devoured by my family. Of course it affords me an opportunity to eat my fair share.


----------

